# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  جفآآف..!

## خربشآت

*جفآآف..!* 
**


**

**

*..*

----------


## أموله

وآآو يجنن

يسلموو

----------


## hope

**


*لقطآت كتير حلوه* 

*تسلم أيدك حبيبتي*
*ويعطيك العآفيه* 

*لاعدمنآ جديد عدستك* 

*دمتي بخير*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

يـــــآ


شــو هـالجمال

سبـحــآآن اللهـ

روووعـهـ

جميـله جدا الـصصور

,.,

يعـطيك الععـافييه

تـحححـيااتي

أسسسيرة شششوق

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ابداااااااااااع x ابداااااااااع 
والله انهم لقطااات روووعه :)
الله يعطيك العافيه على هيك صور مبدعه بجد
لا عدمناااا جديد ابداااعك خيتووو 
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بكل الأماني

----------


## همس الصمت

ماشاء الله
اللقطات جداً جميلة
وفكرة الالتقاط أروع
الله يعطيكِ العافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أأمم

أنتبهت لحاجه في الصوور

الصور محطوط عليها رابط ثااني ؟؟

كيف

----------


## حساسه بزياده

جميل

----------


## سجينة الآهات

التصـوير حلوو ودقيق

انتي مصورتهم؟؟

----------


## كبرياء

*تصوير حلوو ..{* 
*بس ليش الرآبط .؟*

----------


## خربشآت

مرآح ـب :،
لكل من كآآن هونيآآآ آلآف تشكرآآتي
وجودكوم يعطيني قدرآ من الحمآآآس:،



> الصور محطوط عليها رابط ثاااني ؟



 ، www .Mg. com
< توقيعي هيدآ ^^
دمتم بود
:،

----------


## عبدالله الشيخ

جميلة الصورة تعتبر للتوثيق وليس كصورة فنية 
آمل لك التوفيق وتقبل رأيي بصدر رحب

----------

